# Coral reef of the Red Sea - videos! :)



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys 

Finally, I got all the necessary equipment, and was able to visit Egypt to do some underwater filming of the reef. Nothing to do with aquatic plants, but lots to do with aquascaping, so maybe some of you will be interested 

This will be a short series of videos showing not only the beauty of the reef, but also - in more details - several particular sites, which could be recreated in marine aquariums.

*Coral reef of the Red Sea - Introduction*










*Coral reef of the Red Sea - Site 1*










*Coral reef of the Red Sea - Redeye Goby pt. 1*










*Coral reef of the Red Sea - Redeye Goby pt. 2*










Enjoy!


----------

